
Facebook Partnership Is Proven by $3,000 Check, Lawyer Says - icey
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-08-17/facebook-claimant-ceglia-says-he-has-copy-of-2003-check-to-mark-zuckerberg.html
======
pierrefar
It says the cheque was "cancelled", so no payment was transfered and so no
claim of ownership. Right?

EDIT: Thanks for all the replies. I didn't know the cheque is called
"cancelled" after it's paid.

~~~
Mankhool
Once a cheque is approved and all appropriate accounts involved have been
credited, the cheque is stamped with some kind of cancellation mark, such as a
"paid" stamp. The cheque is now a cancelled cheque. Cancelled cheques are
placed in the account holder's file. The account holder can request a copy of
a cancelled cheque as proof of a payment. This is known as the cheque clearing
cycle.

------
AaronM
This doesn't really prove anything or say anything that we don't already know.
All it proves is that this guy hired Zuckerberg to do some work for him

------
what
How does this make sense? The contract says Ceglia was going to pay $1,000 for
one project and another $1,000 for The Face Book. Why is the check for $3,000?

------
bosch
This guy is a douche for doing this 7 years later, but at the same time I hope
Zuckerberg gets what he deserves. Karma's a bitch!

